# colonoscopy with hemorrhoid banding



## lindacoder (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there a code for a screening colonoscopy with banding of two hemorrhoids?


----------



## helenadutoit@comcast.net (Feb 24, 2010)

You should use 45378 and 46221, no modifier needed, unless you wish to use the 51 modifier for the professional side.


----------



## lindacoder (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks - I will give it a try!


----------

